# linksys wireless router keeps disconnecting



## hobshobs (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello hello,

I have a linksys WRT610N wireless router, with 4 computers connected to it (2 pc's, one running vista, one running xp, 2 laptops, both using vista i believe). 

My problem is that the router keeps losing internet connection and requires me to go and restart it (unplugging it for a bit then plugging it back in). That usually seems to work, for a while. Some days its not so bad, some days it will do it over and over again. 

One very odd thing to note, the two pcs are running everquest 2 game, and it seems to disconnect alot when either they both are logging in and loading the game, or when one is logged in and the other one is logging in. I didn't think this would actually be related but it seems to happen frequently. 

I've updated the firmware for the router to the latest one. I've contacted called the linksys phone support and they were pretty useless. And i've posted on the linksys support forums and they were just as useless. 

Thank you for any and all responses


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Is the issue in wireless part? What happens when the computer is connected directly to the router, does it disconnects?

For wireless issue, you try changing the Channel to a 1, 6 or 11.
Change the security from a WEP to WPA or WPA to a WEP.

or Power Cycle, pls. follow this guide

If Power Cycle is unsuccessful then I'd recommend a Reset to the factory default.

Please. post update.


----------



## hobshobs (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi hi,

I believe it is a wireless issue; pretty sure i hooked a laptop directly up to the modem and it worked.

I have a question about the channel: 
I'm using the 192.168.1.1 default ip for the router for the settings: Atm, I have it set up as a wpa2-personal, with a password. 
I'm not sure where to change the channel settings: Theres both a 5ghz and a 2.4 ghz band. We usually connect to the 2.4. Under 2.4, the setting catagories are: 
Network Mode: Mixed
Network Name (ssid) set to personal name
CHannel width: 20 mhz only. (the options are auto, 20 only, 40 only)
wide channel: auto (its greyed out, so cant change it with current settings)
standard channel: Auto (options: 1:2.412, through 11:2.462ghz)

Im guessing its the standard channel I need to change? Just want to make sure,

and thanks for the reply so far.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

According from your Post that your Channel is set to Auto, this is not a recommended settings. This might be an issue.

You should have a Wireless tab in the Config page:
Channel 1 = 2.412 GHz
Channel 11 = 2.462 GHz. 
Most people use Channel 6 because this is the default Channel, so you don’t want to select Channel 6; use Channel 1 or 11 instead. 

Then download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the Network screen here.

Pls. post update.


----------



## hobshobs (Feb 17, 2010)

2xgrump said:


> According from your Post that your Channel is set to Auto, this is not a recommended settings. This might be an issue.
> 
> You should have a Wireless tab in the Config page:
> Channel 1 = 2.412 GHz
> ...


Will the xirrus wifi inspector work for pc's? it looks like it says its for laptops.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a wireless card, it works fine for any Windows machine.


----------



## hobshobs (Feb 17, 2010)

johnwill said:


> If you have a wireless card, it works fine for any Windows machine.


I'm using a linksys usb wireless adapter, will that still work? Sorry for not specifying that in the original post.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, definitely would work.


----------



## hobshobs (Feb 17, 2010)

Having trouble posting the screen cap.

Is there any specific piece of info you're looking for from the network tab?
Its showing the 2.4 and the 5 ssid.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

